# Clomid weight gain



## Faith_x (May 30, 2013)

Hello all!

Anyone suffered from bad weight gain on clomid?

Ok, so I've got pcos, I don't ovulate naturally it seems. I started clomid 50mg in March. Ovulated but no BFP. Then had 1 cycle break. Then 2 more cycles of clomid 50mg, no ovulation either time. Then had provera to restart cycle, and clomid 100mg. I ovulated but no BFP. I'm now on a cycle break, then he'll probably give me a couple of cycles to go away and try, and hope he won't see me again as I'll be pregnant (was his words last time for the 50mg lol).

My bmi is 27, and the doctor had said at the start that he'd treat me, but only if I tried to lose weight. I've been trying my whole life. I was anorexic in my teenage years. I was about 10 stone 11 when I saw him, I hated my weight already, even though everyone told me I look fine. Just trying to build confidence. So I tried to lose some weight, went back after my first cycle, he weighed me, I said I'd been trying and apparently I'd put on weight, he said 'clearly you're not trying hard enough'.. I went away feeling really **** and almost like I wanted to starve myself, luckily I have a good support network around me. 
But I've gained more weight. I really have been trying to eat better. 3 healthy meals a day, I cut out all bad snacks. It would look on paper like I'm doing great, but I went up to 11 stone 10 when I saw him last month. Luckily he didn't weigh me, he just asked if I'd gained weight, out of panic I said no, because he'd stop my treatment.. He believed me, gave me the 100mg. I've now done that cycle and this morning I was 12 stone 3.. I've never been this heavy! It's ridiculous! I don't know what to do. I feel I should mention it to him when I see him next week, but I'm also terrified that he'll say it's my fault and that I can't have anymore treatment until the weight is gone..

Is this weight gain likely because of the tablets? Should I tell him? I'm just scared of the consequences either way


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Faith - since taking clomid my weight has gone crazy.. i like you have been eating healthy & im very active but it just wont go away! im currently on 2ww of 2nd cycle & worry how big i will get... i got a bfp last cycle (lost bubba at 9wks) but my tum was so bloated i looked very preggie from early on & kept it for 2mths!! i think you should discuss with your doctor.. best of luck hun xx


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

I've been non-stop hungry since starting Clomid in August and put on a couple of pounds so far. This is really worrying me, because my BMI was already 29 when starting, and my (very kind, luckily!) consultant warned me to watch my weight, as 30 would be a cut-off point for treatment around here. I've lost a lot of weight in the past few years and though I'm now hungry all the time, I haven't started eating any more (some ice cream and chocolate yes, but I did used to indulge now and again before, too). I count calories and macros most of the time really, and for some reason the same amount that used to keep me losing 1-2lb a month (I was happy taking it slow) until August is now making me put some on.


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

wonder if its fluid we have gained & not fat! think its different for everyone...


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

I think it could well be, Julie. Unfortunatelly, I doubt the hospital scales will care either way...


----------



## Faith_x (May 30, 2013)

Thank you both for your advice.

Mejulie, I'm sorry to hear about your lost bubba  hugs to you.. I get what you mean about the bloated look, that's basically exactly what I look like, it feels like I'm 3 months pregnant or something! At first I blamed myself and thought I was clearly not eating as well as I thought, but after the scales this morning I wanted to literally cry. My partner has assured me I've definitely been eating well and not pigging out, so I don't know what is going on. I definitely will need to mention it to the doctor, thank you xx

Myxini, hunger hasn't affected me really. I feel like my appetite has decreased. I suffer severe depression during a clomid cycle, and the odd headache. I don't know what our cut off bmi is here, he just was a bit pushy about it already being 27 (even though I was a dress size 10-12, I don't consider that 'overweight'?!?!).. My bmi according to nhs website is now only almost 28, with my recent weight gain.. All I know is that I was at reception a couple of appointments ago, and a lady came out, not much bigger than me really, and was talking to a nurse who she knew from visits, and said he's sent her away now for 6 months to lose some weight before she can continue treatment.. But I wouldn't consider her overweight!!! Why are we scrutinized for our weight so much when bigger women are 'allowed' to get pregnant naturally, but we can't do that because our options are in the hands of doctors..  urgh sorry rant there lol. Healthy bmi is up to 25, we're hardly massively over it!.. Thank you though.

And fluid could be something.. I don't understand it. I just want it to stop really!


----------

